# Would you consider only hustling when the weather is too bad for ADCs?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I was just thinking ... we might soon get to a point where ADCs can be trusted in good weather, but not bad weather. Of course, human hustlers could fill in the gap by offering their service on those days when it's raining/snowing, or the roads are icy, etc. In Phoenix or CA, there would be very few such days, but could very well be half the time in places like Seattle or Cleveland.

What do you think?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i have no idea what you are asking or what an ADC is


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> I was just thinking ... we might soon get to a point where ADCs can be trusted in good weather, but not bad weather. Of course, human hustlers could fill in the gap by offering their service on those days when it's raining/snowing, or the roads are icy, etc. In Phoenix or CA, there would be very few such days, but could very well be half the time in places like Seattle or Cleveland.
> 
> What do you think?


LETS SEE ONE LOAD A WHEEL CHAIR.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Is ADC a new acronym? Automatic Driving Cars? Maybe...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> Would you consider only hustling when the weather is too bad for ADCs?





uberdriverfornow said:


> i have no idea what you are asking or what an ADC is


He means AC/DC. The OP is concerned about the weather.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i have no idea what you are asking or what an ADC is


Autonomously Driver Car.



tohunt4me said:


> LETS SEE ONE LOAD A WHEEL CHAIR.


Yes, this type of extra service will always need a human - or at least a very advanced humanoid robot, whose development will be much farther into the future than ADCs.


----------

